# Morocco with Camping & CC tour March 2010



## impala666

Have just signed up for this Trip.

Any other MHF members going on it ?

Am wondering if we should drive the 1565 mls through France to Algeciras, or go via the Bilbao ferry and only drive 660mls.

Does anyone have an accurate costing of best way ?

Brian


----------



## Rapide561

*Costing*

There is no accurate costing I am afraid, other than....

1) Obtain a return fare for P&O Po-Bi.

2) Obtain a return fare from Do-Ca.

Work out the difference.

Work out your mileages. Work out your costs based on xxx mpg and £xxx per gallon.

Add in a cost for an overnight campsite/aire.

Personally, I have a motorhome with a loo and a bed, why would I pay to use P&O's bed?

Russell


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi

We did this last year and went to Plymouth to Santander, and came back via Eurotunnel.

I did keep records, and I think that it worked out to be about £150 saving coming back via Calais, if that. 

Our choice would be to do it both ways on the long crossing, and if you are under 6m it maybe cheaper. The boat was only available for 1 crossing in January and not starting again to March. We need to get back by a certain date so our hands were tied.

If I can find my records later I will give you a more accurate costing.

Have a great time

Pat and Neil


----------



## Alg

Hi Brian
We are booked on this tour with the CCC.
We shall be travelling via Bilbao in Feb as we always do when touring Spain. Having once gone through France with foul weather at that time of year put us off. Unfortunately I have no cost comparisons but we think that any extra costs are worth the shorter drive.
We shall make 2 overnight stops on the way th Malaga although you could do it with 1. But why rush.
Looking forward to a good tour, see you there.
AlanG


----------



## peedee

For me a return crossing of the Bay works out £600 more than driving. I'm with Russel on this one and make the drive part of the holiday. Work it out for yourself but don't forget to include on board costs.

peedee


----------



## navman

We did this in April this year for one of Ray's trips....

Tunnel ( via tesco points ) and then drove all the way. Left Friday night and arrived will in time on the Tuesday morning. We could have done in by the Monday if we had needed to.

One thing I did consider is I did not fancy a rough crossing with two children ... not a good way to start the holiday...

We are planning another trip with Ray and will be doing the same route.

Don't forget to stock up on wine and beer. Also when you change currency keep the recipt. We had to go back to the same bank to change it back on leaving. Other banks we found would not change it back. It was not a problem at all though once we realised what we had to do.

Enjoy the trip you will have great fun we did, the girls are still talking about the camel ride and Ray with his Quad!!

HTH


----------



## impala666

*Ferry Booked*

Hi Alan

We are booked on the Portsmouth Bilbao ferry Feb 26th. Hope the sea is calm like last year. The chance of snow and icy roads across France put us off and the trip across France in the winter it is not that pleasant. Plus we want to save gas for use in Morocco.

Bilbao to the Malaga site is 660 mls so we will only stop once as the roads are good. .

On the way back we will stay in Morocco for an extra week along the coast .

Looking forward to meeting up

Brian


----------



## gdleeds

We did the trip just 12 months ago, although the trip was great, the vistas superb just beware of the food and do take medication for Deli Belly

Fiona had to drive one day her first time ever, and that was crossing the Atlas mountains in a 28` mh, I was totally out of it.

I had to see a Doctor to get a prescription for decent medication, worked OK after a while but I always pack good quality medications now when travelling abroad.


----------



## ActiveCampers

Is the club run a cheaper way than doing direct?

In other words - whats the cheapest way for one of Rays tours


----------



## RAH

We've made both trips several times and if it were not for the pooch, I'd go the P&O Portsmouth to Bilbao every time -- cost not the issue/leisure is. On Brittany Ferries, you can take the dog, but scheduling is the factor.


----------



## jonegood

*morroco 2011 - any info welcome*

Hi all, we have been reading some of the past posts and are really interested in going to morroco in early 2011. Does anybody have any info on any groups/tours going over there next sping?

sorry if theres a delay in my reply as we are currently on our tour in France and Andorra(snowy but sunny)


----------



## peedee

Have look at the ad on here :roll: 

peedee :roll:


----------

